# Mailquota frage



## REJack (8. Okt. 2009)

Hi leibes Forum,

ich hab ne frage wenn man in ISPConfig einen WebQuota einträgt ob das auch auswirkung auf den Mailquota hat


lg REJack


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Das hängt von der ISPConfig version ab:

ISPconfig 2: ja
ISPConfig 3: nein


----------



## REJack (9. Okt. 2009)

also wenn ich ISPConfig 3 drauf mache kann ich einer mailbox 1gb  zuweisen und dem webspace 100mb und beides macht da 1100mb wo aber nur jeder service seinen anteil nehmen kann 

wenn das so funkt gibts ne anleitung wie ???

mfg REJack


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2009)

In ISPConfig 3 ist ads mail und web quota getrennt. Aber wotu willst Du dafür eine Anleitung, es gibt ein Feld Quota beim web und eines beim email account und da schreibt man eine Zahl rein. das ist alles...


----------



## REJack (11. Okt. 2009)

axo ok dann werde ich das mal testen


----------

